# Penn Foster Online



## zeikiya989 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am wanting to know did anyone take the Penn Foster Online Course. Does it give you enough material to prepare you for the CPC Exam? Thanks!


----------



## msboyce (Aug 25, 2011)

I took the program through Penn Foster and like any other program you have to prepare for the CPC exam outside of the classroom environment. I prepared by purchasing exams through AAPC and using the Carol Buck CPC review book to test myself on the timing and speed. The resources I have listed is what prepared me for the CPC exam in addition to my schooling through Penn Foster. I passed on my second try...First time ran out of time...:


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Aug 26, 2011)

*Online with teacher*

at http://excelsiortechnical.vpweb.com/default.html

I took my exam and passed on the first try.


----------

